# outer banks question



## The Rockfish (Dec 22, 2001)

Thinking of heading to OBX this weekend - anyone had luck on the more northern piers/beaches, or should I just think about Hatteras?

Also, i am guessing I'll need waders (I usually surfish in warmer weather) - any advice on where/what brands are good and not too much $$?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fraid I don't know about th KDH, Nagshead area but when I stopped in Rodanthe for bait Friday he said th N Beach had been slow. I didn't even see a fish get caught this weekend all though I heard there were some caught.But next weekend could be a total different story.

BTW you might want to start looking for bait in KDH if heading all th way down. I got some bait at Hat Jacks but I couldn't find any in Buxton fri night.

Oh yeah and th waders,most of th tackle shops will have em an should have from th cheapies to th $$$$. I got a pair of 3mm Red Ball neo waders for about $100 in nagshead last winter.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Do not pass GO,Go to Hatteras.. It was kinda slow this weekend,a few caught off point 3 o'clock Sat,on metal.. One here one there,but from the surf,(some specks and pups were caught at jettys near lighthouse as well)much better than up north. As far as waders,neophreme cost a little less than breathables,but breathables the way to go according to most folks..


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

check reddrumtackle.com for the daily report
from Buxton/the point


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup i got some hodgeman neoprene 3 m wader at sports authority for 60 to 70 bucks thats with attached boot


----------



## The Rockfish (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm on the fence about driving down (I live in Richmond) right now. May try to stay closer to home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

I've heard about Off Island slough being productive right now...little dirt road at the end of the Bodie Island lighhouse parking lot...ya gotta walk it. Sometimes theres a few guys already there...try around dawn and dusk at the far ends of the channel.


----------

